# 36000 with modifier 59



## 08pancho (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,
Does anybody have more information on how to bill 36000 for infusions and hydration  for Commercial insurance. OR does the Medicare guidelines apply for everybody.

this is the was it was being coded
99284 e/m
36000-59
96365
96375
96361

Please help


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 25, 2015)

The IV start (introduction of the intracath) is inclusive to the IV infusion codes.  This is not just a Medicare issue, look in your CPT book in the explanation section prior to the infusion codes. You are not to bill it in addition to your infusion codes.


----------



## 08pancho (Apr 27, 2015)

Mitchellde--- Thank you so much for the help.


----------

